# FREE ebook: God Sovereign and Man Free by N.L. Rice



## Apologist4Him (Jan 8, 2012)

Coming soon to Monergism's free ebooks page: God Sovereign and Man Free: or the Doctrine of Divine Foreordination and Man's Free Agency, Stated, Illustrated, and Proved from the Scriptures

*TABLE OF CONTENTS*
Preface

*PART I - DIVINE FOREORDINATION*

Chapter I. The Doctrine of Divine Foreordination proved to be Scriptural by its Fruits.
Chapter II. The Doctrine of Divine Foreordination stated, and the Statement shown to be in Accordance with the Scriptures, the Westminster Confession of Faith, and with Standard Calvinistic Writers.
Chapter III. The Doctrine of Divine Foreordination proved by the Word of God.
Chapter IV. Objections to the Doctrine of Divine Foreordination answered, and the Inconsistencies of Arminianism pointed out.
*
PART II - DOCTRINE OF ELECTION*

Chapter I. The Doctrine of Election stated.
Chapter II. Objections to the Doctrine of Election stated, and the Errors and Inconsistencies of Arminianism exposed.
Chapter III. The Doctrine of Election proved by the Word of God.
Chapter IV. Scriptural Argument continued, and the practical Importance of the Doctrine shown.
Chapter V. The Scriptural Argument continued.
Chapter VI. Practical Bearing of the whole Doctrine of Divine Foreordination.


On this same subject from The Westminster Confession of Faith...


*CHAPTER 3
OF GOD'S ETERNAL DECREE​**​*

1. *God, from all eternity, did, by the most wise and holy counsel of his own will, freely, and unchangeably ordain whatsoever comes to pass: yet so, as thereby neither is God the author of sin, nor is violence offered to the will of the creatures;nor is the liberty or contingency of second causes taken away, but rather established*.

2. Although God knows whatsoever may or can come to pass upon all supposed conditions, yet hath he not decreed anything because he foresaw it as future, or as that which would come to pass upon such conditions.

3. By the decree of God, for the manifestation of his glory, some men and angels are predestinated unto everlasting life; and others foreordained to everlasting death.

4. These angels and men, thus predestinated, and foreordained, are particularly and unchangeably designed, and their number so certain and definite, that it cannot be either increased or diminished.

5. Those of mankind that are predestinated unto life, God, before the foundation of the world was laid, according to his eternal and immutable purpose, and the secret counsel and good pleasure of his will, hath chosen, in Christ, unto everlasting glory, out of his mere free grace and love, without any foresight of faith, or good works, or perseverance in either of them, or any other thing in the creature, as conditions, or causes moving him thereunto; and all to the praise of his glorious grace.

6. As God hath appointed the elect unto glory, so hath he, by the eternal and most free purpose of his will, foreordained all the means thereunto. Wherefore, they who are elected, being fallen in Adam, are redeemed by Christ, are effectually called unto faith in Christ by his Spirit working in due season, are justified, adopted, sanctified, and kept by his power, through faith, unto salvation. Neither are any other redeemed by Christ, effectually called, justified, adopted, sanctified, and saved, but the elect only.

7. The rest of mankind God was pleased, according to the unsearchable counsel of his own will, whereby he extendeth or withholdeth mercy, as he pleaseth, for the glory of his sovereign power over his creatures, to pass by; and to ordain them to dishonor and wrath for their sin, to the praise of his glorious justice.

8. The doctrine of this high mystery of predestination is to be handled with special prudence and care, that men, attending the will of God revealed in his Word, and yielding obedience thereunto, may, from the certainty of their effectual vocation, be assured of their eternal election. So shall this doctrine afford matter of praise, reverence, and admiration of God; and of humility, diligence, and abundant consolation to all that sincerely obey the gospel.

*CHAPTER 9
OF FREE WILL
​*
1. G*od hath endued the will of man with that natural liberty, that it is neither forced, nor, by any absolute necessity of nature, determined to good, or evil*.

2. Man, in his state of innocency, had freedom, and power to will and to do that which was good and well pleasing to God; but yet, mutably, so that he might fall from it.

3. Man, by his fall into a state of sin, hath wholly lost all ability of will to any spiritual good accompanying salvation: so as, a natural man, being altogether averse from that good, and dead in sin, is not able, by his own strength, to convert himself, or to prepare himself thereunto.

4. When God converts a sinner, and translates him into the state of grace, he freeth him from his natural bondage under sin; and, by his grace alone, enables him freely to will and to do that which is spiritually good; yet so, as that by reason of his remaining corruption, he doth not perfectly, nor only, will that which is good, but doth also will that which is evil.

5. The will of man is made perfectly and immutably free to good alone, in the state of glory only."


And, from the *London Baptist Confession of Faith...*

"Although in relation to the foreknowledge and *decree of God, the first cause*, all things come to pass immutably and infallibly; so that there is not anything befalls any by chance, or without his providence; yet by the same providence *he ordereth them to fall out according to the nature of second causes*, either necessarily, freely, or contingently."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

